

Brainstorming kinds of people - ayhoung
http://www.drimmit.com/blog/?p=51

======
superkvn
It's worth mentioning that there are some people that simply can't brainstorm.
For one reason or another, they suck at it. Which I've found is a really bad
quality for employees of mine. Brainstorming is a great quality to have in a
small tech company. Not just good programming skills.

